# NOAA is at it again!



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

All commercial harvest of dolphin has been stopped as of yesterday... Do not understand their sense of urgency here.. The fish only takes 3yrs to grow.. Restaurants here are not going to be able to serve fish tacos,or grilled or fried dolphin until next year??? I'm telling ya'll this IS NO CONSPIRCY THEORY,they are gradually going to stop fishing period...


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

About to put the brakes on shark fishing for shure.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Normally, my response to TYRANNY is "LOCK & LOAD" . . . However, in this situation, it's "BAIT & CAST" ! ! !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


> Normally, my response to TYRANNY is "LOCK & LOAD" . . . However, in this situation, it's "BAIT & CAST" ! ! !


 It takes time for them to get the agenda they want aka "catch shares"... When this happens,it will be the same as what has happened to the nps beaches.. These are very patient tyrants.. They will attack coms first,then slowly reign in folks like you... It will not happen with one closure,it will take several to wake some folks up... It will take time,but eventually you will see the web around you and it will be too late to get out...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

drumchaser said:


> About to put the brakes on shark fishing for shure.


 Prove I'm shark fishing officer! I'm just fishing for big sea mullet or Texas spot! I've been "Sharkin" for more years than most of these "A" Holes have been alive and I will continue to shark fish! The do gooders and P.C. sheep can kiss my AZZ!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Really tough because I want my kid's kids to be able to have the same opportunities that I have when it comes to fish. So overfishing is a concern.
But this immediate stoppage works to put coms out of business as they have zero time to figure out how to replace their income.
This is just a way where the Feds can protect "their" resources. Same as bird closings on Hatteras. Now they close areas for birds not even endangered. 
If they can drive people away, they can have their pristine, untouched environment.
Just like Agenda 21 calls for.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

"Commercial fisherman reached their catch limit of over 1.1 million pounds of Mahi-mahi. NOAA said this is the first time the catch limit has ever been reached for Mahi-mahi"

Just want to understand. This limit has been in place for years, but it's never been breached? So not really a new regulation, just one that's enforced for the first time ever?

The link I read said that NOAA was in the process of trying to understand why so many are suddenly being caught. Have there been increases of the marketplace for dolphin? Have coms developed some new dolphin taking techniques? Or are there simply a lot of dolphin out there?

We never seem to fail to raise a dolphin. It's my guess that the unusually large area of warm sea surface temperatures has been favorable to the fishery both in terms of fish growth and better availability nearer shore.

Does NOAA call them Mahi? I thought that was just a tourist word so mom wouldn't think she was eating Flipper.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

pods said:


> Really tough because I want my kid's kids to be able to have the same opportunities that I have when it comes to fish. So overfishing is a concern.
> But this immediate stoppage works to put coms out of business as they have zero time to figure out how to replace their income.
> This is just a way where the Feds can protect "their" resources. Same as bird closings on Hatteras. Now they close areas for birds not even endangered.
> If they can drive people away, they can have their pristine, untouched environment.
> Just like Agenda 21 calls for.


 EXACTLY!



[email protected] said:


> "Commercial fisherman reached their catch limit of over 1.1 million pounds of Mahi-mahi. NOAA said this is the first time the catch limit has ever been reached for Mahi-mahi"
> 
> Just want to understand. This limit has been in place for years, but it's never been breached? So not really a new regulation, just one that's enforced for the first time ever?
> 
> ...


 You raise some good points about quota being met.. Although,why would there be a quota on a fish that is not in any danger of being overfished because it grows so fast? They have done the same with snappers,seabass,tilefish ect,noaa is not over reacting,they are just following the program.. Catch shares,no fish zones,soon it will be on US,not just coms.. Just bringing some folks attention to it,even though coms don't have a direct affect on us,this issue will jump up and bite us in the ass sooner or later with these foxes aka enviro nutcases running the henhouse..... With these people in charge of ALL tidal waters now,I would be VERY concerned...


----------



## surffishn (Jun 29, 2002)

I agree but it seems Rec fishermen and commercial guys are after each other also. The environment wackos love this I am sure. It is time for all fishermen to unite.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

surffishn said:


> I agree but it seems Rec fishermen and commercial guys are after each other also. The environment wackos love this I am sure. It is time for all fishermen to unite.


 you got it!!!


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

surffishn said:


> I agree but it seems Rec fishermen and commercial guys are after each other also. The environment wackos love this I am sure. It is time for all fishermen to unite.


Divide and conquer... In all honesty i believe the issue might of already been decided. NOAA is full of -h-t anyway as far as Marine "sanctuaries" and fishing as well.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Alexy said:


> Divide and conquer... In all honesty i believe the issue might of already been decided. NOAA is full of -h-t anyway as far as Marine "sanctuaries" and fishing as well.


 IF something is not done soon,NO FISH ZONES or "sanctuaries" as you have labeled them will be common place.. Take it to the bank!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

AND as a comment on another "comment" that was made on another thread,IF we do not stand together as coms and recs,THEY WILL WIN!


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> All commercial harvest of dolphin has been stopped as of yesterday... Do not understand their sense of urgency here.. The fish only takes 3yrs to grow.. Restaurants here are not going to be able to serve fish tacos,or grilled or fried dolphin until next year??? I'm telling ya'll this IS NO CONSPIRCY THEORY,they are gradually going to stop fishing period...


DD, Mahi are able to reproduce at 6 months of age and 23#after 12 months. 98% annual mortality rate!!!This comes NOAA. If there is one fish that does not need this level of protection its this one.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumrun said:


> DD, Mahi are able to reproduce at 6 months of age and 23#after 12 months. 98% annual mortality rate!!!This comes NOAA. If there is one fish that does not need this level of protection its this one.


 I was wrong,although this just reinforces my point.....


----------

